# How About a Separate Recipe Section??



## Andy M. (Mar 2, 2005)

How does everyone feel about separating recipe posts from other types of posts.  This would facilitate navigation, allowing those who want to browse recipes to focus in one area while those who want to focus on other food related matters could do so with a similar ease.


----------



## Pam Leavy (Mar 3, 2005)

That sounds good Andy.  The confusion for me comes when you are asking for a recipe, but don't have one.  Where is that to be posted?  Then if somebody gives you a recipe, it really should be under the recipe heading.

?

Pam


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 3, 2005)

Dont we already have a recipe section??? Maybe Im missing something.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

I think with the way the board currently is that would actually make it harder to get around. We would need double the amount of forums. One for chicken questions and chat and another for chicken recipes, one for beef questions and chat and another for beef recipes, etc. I like the concept though.

The good news it that once we move to vBulletin we will be able to have categories and sub categories, so maybe something like this will work once we make the switch.


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

A good thing (if the new software allows) is to have the recipes listed in some order, alphabetlty. To make them easier to scan and search through.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> We would need double the amount of forums. One for chicken questions and chat and another for chicken recipes, one for beef questions and chat and another for beef recipes, etc.



this was my first thought too, geebs.  Sounds a little unwieldy.  I also like the idea, as well as Rainee's suggestion to arrange them alphabetically.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Dont we already have a recipe section??? Maybe Im missing something.



DS - you took the words right out of my mouth! lol

The forum titled General Cooking Questions was intended for cooking questions only and requests - I started moving posts to chit chat or wherever they belonged and was pretty much told I didn't know what I was doing and it made no sense at all.  So I very rarely move anything.  A few obvious chit-chat or other things are moved.  

Andy, I would love to see just cooking speak goiong on in the General Cooking Questions - but the forums below ARE the recipe forums that ARE separate from all the other stuff.  If you have a question about a certain cake for instance then it should technically be posted in the Desssert Forum.  And those things that are in question and don't have a forum are asked under Miscellaneous.  But I don't mind all cooking-related questions and requests under one forum.  Maybe it could be called Cooking Questions and Requests versus General Cooking Questions.  

Unless I am totally misunderstanding what you mean by "separating recipe posts from other posts".  What would be the ultimate is if someone asks for a recipe in either the Request forum or the proper recipe forum that it could be posted under a separate link with the proper subject title and then a link given from the question post to the recipe post.  It's certainly not hard - and it could just be an http link versus a link that has the name of the recipe.  An http link is purely a matter of copying and pasting the address bar.  Let me know if I don't understand your question.  I think no matter how you asked your question we are on the same page in our thought process.


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2005)

Yeah the alphabetical suggestion is a great one.

I have started a new post in this forum. It is the very first post titled:
Official: Suggestions for the new site

If you guys can start posting your suggestions there then when we do go to implement these changes we will have them all in one spot. Thanks everyone  and keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

Maybe they are talking about breaking the sections out.  Instead of grouping Beef, lamb and pork all in one, give each one it own seperate space.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2005)

I hope not Rainee!!!!  That would make for a very long board!! lol


----------



## Raine (Mar 3, 2005)

Not really, I go to other sites that have them seperated like that, boards are really that long or any longer.

make searching for recipes a lot easier.


----------

